# 2D Game Oberfläche. Wie am besten?



## Rydl (23. Feb 2004)

Also ich versuch grade ne relativ simpel gehaltene Oberfläche für
ein ebenso simples Adventure zu gestalten.

Ich hab mir gedacht, ich lade, wie in diesen rpg-makern, ein tileset über ne art grid.
dachte da so an ein raster von jeweils 10px x 20px großen "kästchen", die
alle ne nummer bekommen und ein kleines bildchen drübergemalt bekommen.

so dass ein level vielleicht so aussieht:

```
int[] = {0,0,1,0,1,0,2,2,2,0,0,0,
         0,0,1,0,0,0,2,2,0,0,0,0,
         0,0,1,0,1,0,0,2,0,0,0,1,}
usw...
```

also ich möchte für die zahlen entsprechnende bilder einsetzen.(1 fürn baum, 2 fürn schaf oder so)

kann mir einer helfen? ich weiß nicht wie ich das auf ner oberfläche darstellen kann :roll:


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Feb 2004)

Falls das Problem noch aktuell ist:

Du machst am besten schon im Konstruktor Array für die Bilder, und zwar so dass z.B. img[1] das Bild ist, wofür im Level 1 steht, und wartest mit nem Mediatracker, damits beim Zeichnen nich so lang braucht.

Dann machst du eine for-Schleife:


```
for (int i = 0; i < levelIntArray.length; i++)
```

Und dann zeichnest du die Bilder in der Schleife:


```
g.drawImage (img[levelIntArray[i]], i * 10, 0, this)
```


ich denke, so müsste es gehen.


PfM


----------



## Rydl (28. Feb 2004)

danke, das ist ne gute idee.
ich werds bei gelegenheit ausprobieren hier posten obs geklappt hat.

btw. diese ganze grafikprogrammierung ist für mich total neuland.
hab zwar schon einige sachen dazu gefunden, aber ich werd daraus
nicht so schlau. wenn mir dabei jemand helfen möchte, kann er 
sich ja bei mir melden.


----------

